# furniture store



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

put an interior and lights in the furniture store.:smokin:

furniture made froam foamboard and hobby plywood.

couchs, chairs, tables, corner cuboard, beds and matress. 

sales on first floor, inventory stocked on 2nd and 3rd.

need a name and a sign:dunno:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice. :appl:


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

cool....wouldn't be hard to wrap those in cloth ya know


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

midlifekrisiz said:


> cool....wouldn't be hard to wrap those in cloth ya know


i thought about it, but the hard edges actually give a better look visually looking inside the building from 5'-6' away. IMO.

if they were outside stand alone it might be different story:dunno:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Cole,
Real nice work! Interior goodies with O gauge is cool but when you model HO, like myself, you need the eyes of two eagles to see anything inside unless you're right on top of it.
Like you mentioned, when you're back 5 or 6' little details don't much matter.
I've lit 90% of my structures with LED's and that gives a ton of realism.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Very cool How much for that Green Couch do you deliver ?
How about Metropolitan Furniture Store


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, now you need some people walking around. :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks to everybody for the nice comments.

thought of a name, and got up some signs:eyes: what u think?:smokin:

and ed, people are coming. but they are on a s l o w boat from china.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Now THAT'S my kind of humor! :appl:

Between the couches and caskets EVERYBODY gets laid out.  hwell:


----------

